# FlatMates



## ayie (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi

I'm currently planning on going to Singapore to look for work. But before I do that I must find a flat to stay in. So I'm looking for someone already in Singapore and in search for a flat mate to share the burden of paying rent.

Maybe can anyone suggest a site where I can look for a trustee flatmates???


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

there is a site for filipinos, run by filipinos, and frown on non filipinos even contributing .. .. 

pinoy sg .. google it .. and you may find the mother lode ..


----------



## bryann (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think I can place URL's here but, yes, just Google "apartments for rent singapore" or similar and you'll see dozens of sites that liaise between property owners and agents.

Good luck.


----------



## ayie (Apr 27, 2011)

THanks Guys for the reply


----------

